# LARSANOVAMAXX MEGA THREAD



## Lars (Jul 25, 2020)

Hello Chads, incels, prettyboys, and looksmaxxers 

Me larsanova is going to drop my looksmax journey what changed me from subhuman to chad 

*1 year ago:*














\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/
*most recent photos (july 2020): *







*some photos during looksmax journey: *




chronical order (1 year june to june): 


*STATS:

-Height: 6'1 / 185cm
-weight: 71kg*
*-Age: 18*


To make it easily readable i will make paragraphs:

_1. Weightloss
‏‏‎ ‎2. Skin
‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎3. Hair
‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎4. eyebrows 
‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎5. eyelashes
‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎6. teeth 
‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ _


*Weightloss*

Weightloss, the most important looksmax in the looksmax history and god i would go back in time to get my fatass lose some weight faster than staying fat 
i started losing weight in summer 2019: 















Your browser is not able to display this video.



















\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/

















Your browser is not able to display this video.
























*What did i do? i lost 20KG in 1 one year, how? *
i followed my own made *1500kcal high protein diet with minium of 150 protein* to kill the hunger and drink a shit ton of water and on some days when i didn't ate this i calculated calories, ofcourse you can something go more you need to get a diet you can stick to it and the biggest motivation is getting leaner and leaner in the face every month ( i only recommend to people that never builded muscle at the gym so just if you are already at the gym you already know how to cut and find out your own TDEE) 








*SKIN*

Skin.. yeah my skin was for 4 years really bad and the worst thing about acne was the hyperpigmentation but this site helped me to improve it: 





Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.































*What did i do? i started a skincare routine:*
*
PM just cleansing with Water -vitamine C - moisturizer - sunscreen(when going outside)
*
*Am Cleanser - (used niacinamide but stopped for now) - retin-a wait 30+ minutes + apply moisturizer *




*And also took supplements:*
*Cod liver oil pills, Vitamine C, D, Zinc picolinate, and magnesium citrate( and betacarotne but will talk more about that*


Betacarotene: 




me on the left mom on the right so you see the beta carotene is indeed working 


*HAIR*

Me thinking i looked good with this hair: and the worst thing was i wasted like 15 minutes for that   


i never knew i had curly hair from my father because i always used the wrong shampoo and used a blowdryer to get that stupid hair 
but after growing out and not washing my hair for several days because i had no school this year i realised i had curly hair now i use shampoo with argan oil and now i just let it dry to get this: (NEVER TOUCH YOUR WET HAIR ONLY SHAKE YOUR HEAD TO GET SOME HAIRS ON YOUR FORHEAD)


*EYEBROWS*

i get alot of questions about my eyebrows , but no i have big ass eyebrows from myself 
now i tweeze the part in the middle and the top like here: 


to get straight brows like this: 


*EYELASHES*
the easiest and most subtle looksmax i just bought eyelash dye and applied on the lower lashes: 









imgur.com


688 views on Imgur: The magic of the Internet




imgur.com





*TEETH*
i whitend my teeth at a proffesional place for 200 euro in the netherlands


*GOODLUCK BOISSS THE ONLY PERSON YOU NEED TO MOG IS YOUR PAST SELF EVERY MONTH*


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Jul 25, 2020)

read it


----------



## poloralf (Jul 25, 2020)

In


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Jul 25, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> Hello Chads


>implying there are chads residing amongst us


----------



## Lars (Jul 25, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> >implying there are chads residing amongst us
> View attachment 543527


you


----------



## needsolution (Jul 25, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> didnt read it


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Jul 25, 2020)

thx


----------



## Deleted member 4804 (Jul 25, 2020)

High iq thread bro, glad to see u ascending


----------



## poloralf (Jul 25, 2020)

Good job actually, you really changed and still can become a pure chad if you become more dom and muscular, you looked like some duck full of acne before im impressed keep going


----------



## THEMOGEE (Jul 25, 2020)

Based thread
Why did u stop using niacinamide?


----------



## Lars (Jul 25, 2020)

THEMOGEE said:


> Based thread
> Why did u stop using niacinamide?


it got out of stock


----------



## harrys (Jul 25, 2020)

very motivating


----------



## Lars (Jul 25, 2020)

harrys said:


> very motivating


Nice! thats why i made it! i want to give people motivation to looksmax


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Jul 25, 2020)

Looks good legt chad


----------



## wasted (Jul 25, 2020)

mirin bro

also tf you wearing?


----------



## malignant (Jul 25, 2020)

smile halo i need fucking mse then braces so bad


----------



## Lars (Jul 25, 2020)

wasted said:


> mirin bro
> 
> also tf you wearing?
> View attachment 543541


reflective fendi shirt from r/fashionreps


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jul 25, 2020)

dankje ik heb dezelfde beta carotene. en wist niet of die wel werkte. mijn lichaam is hetzelfde als you before bedankt voor de motivatie maat en gefelicitieerd


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jul 25, 2020)

Fatcel = Volcel 

Water = Wet 

Nice Curtainspill though


----------



## Lars (Jul 25, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> dankje ik heb dezelfde beta carotene. en wist niet of die wel werkte. mijn lichaam is hetzelfde als you before bedankt voor de motivatie maat en gefelicitieerd


succes ouwe!! looksmaxxen is het beste wat ik ooit heb gedaan


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jul 25, 2020)

How can you not see you're norwooding?


----------



## wasted (Jul 25, 2020)

poloralf said:


> In
> View attachment 543519


makes him look chadullah tbh


----------



## Lars (Jul 25, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> How can you not see you're norwooding?


always was






me in 4 years appart


----------



## Patrick Baitman (Jul 25, 2020)

High effort thread, would read every word later


----------



## Lars (Jul 25, 2020)

Patrick Baitman said:


> High effort thread, would read every word later


thanks buddy boyo  i hope everyone sees it to get motivation and become all chads in 2021


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jul 25, 2020)

an actual looksmaxxer, respect  massive progress


----------



## improover (Jul 25, 2020)

@larsanova69 insane fucking ascention, legit from 2.5 PSL to 5 PSL


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jul 25, 2020)

looxmakser49 said:


> *You're not looking hard enough*
> View attachment 543530


No way this is real


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jul 25, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> always was
> View attachment 543546
> View attachment 543547
> me in 4 years appart


Okay, so are you not gonna do something about it?


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Jul 25, 2020)

You always had straight hair keep lying you just got a perma


----------



## Bewusst (Jul 25, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> View attachment 543246


Over, your mom handmogs you. Also jfl at your negative digit ratio. Proof that Chad looks and high testosterone are two pairs of shoes


----------



## Lars (Jul 25, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> You always had straight hair keep lying you just got a perma






look here:






here i found out i had curly hair


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Jul 25, 2020)

improover said:


> 2.5 PSL to 5 PSL


5.5-5.75 in some photos actually.


----------



## Lars (Jul 25, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> Over, your mom handmogs you. Also jfl at your negative digit ratio. Proof that Chad looks and high testosterone are two pairs of shoes


my fingers were doing weird my ring is longer: ;


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Jul 25, 2020)

This thread will be in the best of the best section in a few hours mark my word


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Jul 25, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> Proof that Chad looks and high testosterone are two pairs of shoes


we've established this countless of times. There is next to no correlation with overall harmony and good looks, rather sexual dimorphism, that's it.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jul 25, 2020)

improover said:


> @larsanova69 insane fucking ascention, legit from 2.5 PSL to 5 PSL


If he was 2.5psl in before i am 0.5psl


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jul 25, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> we've established this countless of times. There is next to no correlation with overall harmony and good looks, rather sexual dimorphism, that's it.


Yes, also height which purely genetic


----------



## Bewusst (Jul 25, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> my fingers were doing weird my ring is longer: ;
> View attachment 543559


She still handmogs you. They look about the same size here. Idk how reliable digit ratio is for prenatal T tho, I could imagine that it’s bogus. My ring finger is significantly longer than my index finger, yet my face is not dimorphic/masculine at all. Probably another myth that hasn’t died yet


----------



## Lars (Jul 25, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> She still handmogs you. They look about the same size here. Idk how reliable digit ratio is for prenatal T tho, I could imagine that it’s bogus. My ring finger is significantly longer than my index finger, yet my face is not dimorphic/masculine at all. Probably another myth that hasn’t died yet


yeah i got handmogged by alot but footsize 45


----------



## Bewusst (Jul 25, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> we've established this countless of times. There is next to no correlation with overall harmony and good looks, rather sexual dimorphism, that's it.





Bewusst said:


> Idk how reliable digit ratio is for prenatal T tho, I could imagine that it’s bogus. My ring finger is significantly longer than my index finger, yet my face is not dimorphic/masculine at all. Probably another myth that hasn’t died yet


----------



## Mr.cope (Jul 25, 2020)

You still had a girl when you were fat
Chad energy


----------



## MogTheMogger (Jul 25, 2020)

MOGS ME, im glad you did good son, foids and success will come at your way now, the best thing is that you did nothing but softmaxxing, literally no excuse to not softmaxx, good job and mirin hard


----------



## Lars (Jul 25, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> You still had a girl when you were fat
> Chad energy


i got a girlfriend from the begin of looksmaxxing till now and still love her so much


----------



## Lars (Jul 25, 2020)

I am now going to sleep goodnight boiszzzz


----------



## sytyl (Jul 25, 2020)

Very impressive, remember you're only 18 so it will just keep getting better for you over the next few years


----------



## improover (Jul 25, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> If he was 2.5psl in before i am 0.5psl


2.5 psl = 4 if i'm not mistakeN




this is a 4 in my book


----------



## improover (Jul 25, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> 5.5-5.75 in some photos actually.


true


----------



## Lars (Jul 25, 2020)

sytyl said:


> Very impressive, remember you're only 18 so it will just keep getting better for you over the next few years


lifefuel and after i am done with leanbulking i will go to 12% ))


----------



## ObamasLastName (Jul 25, 2020)

@Copemaxxing Look at his index to his ring finger, it’s fucking cope all along


----------



## Htobrother (Jul 25, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> Hello Chads, incels, prettyboys, and looksmaxxers
> 
> Me larsanova is going to drop my looksmax journey what changed me from subhuman to chad
> 
> ...



Amazing god bless you my chad friend


----------



## john2 (Jul 25, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> Hello Chads, incels, prettyboys, and looksmaxxers
> 
> Me larsanova is going to drop my looksmax journey what changed me from subhuman to chad
> 
> ...



Bookmarked, will read all of it later.

But your thread should be pinned because you ascended like crazy with minimal looksmaxxing. Mirin.


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Jul 25, 2020)

Great job you made insane progress with only softmaxing, should be eye-opening to normies here that you can ascend hard with a few simple things. Could you link the eyelash dye you used?


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Jul 25, 2020)

*good thread brother . Read it all . I did a similar ascension too good job *


----------



## PjSon (Jul 26, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> always was
> View attachment 543546
> View attachment 543547
> me in 4 years appart


you ever think about hopping on finasteride?

Im also somewhat receding and about your age, mainly afraid of losing out on dimorphism.

great transfo btw


----------



## PYT (Jul 26, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Fatcel = Volcel
> 
> Water = Wet
> 
> Nice Curtainspill though





larsanova69 said:


> Hello Chads, incels, prettyboys, and looksmaxxers
> 
> Me larsanova is going to drop my looksmax journey what changed me from subhuman to chad
> 
> ...



comical to look at you were.still remember when you joined


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Jul 26, 2020)

i have the exact same hair as you. how do i make them all separate curl strands like yours instead of one big heap of curling mess?


----------



## razerftw (Jul 26, 2020)

What percentage of Retin A did you use ?


----------



## Mateusz74 (Jul 26, 2020)

Good job bro. What’d help u the most in fading the red acne marks?


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jul 26, 2020)

very good fucking thread bro, i'm proud of you! 

i'll start larsanovamaxxing right away 😏


----------



## Lars (Jul 26, 2020)

Mateusz74 said:


> Good job bro. What’d help u the most in fading the red acne marks?


Think retin a


----------



## Lars (Jul 26, 2020)

razerftw said:


> What percentage of Retin A did you use ?


0.1


----------



## Nisse (Jul 26, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> yeah i got handmogged by alot but footsize 45


Same tbh, im 45-45.5 foot size but my hands are only like 19-20cm


----------



## Lars (Jul 26, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> i have the exact same hair as you. how do i make them all separate curl strands like yours instead of one big heap of curling mess?


Little bit shake your head when done showering


----------



## father_john (Jul 26, 2020)

over


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Jul 26, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> Over, your mom handmogs you. Also jfl at your negative digit ratio. Proof that Chad looks and high testosterone are two pairs of shoes


1) his fingers are larger and have a more masculine shape
2)his face is not masculine, his cheekbones have a feminine shape


----------



## ageistheblackestpill (Jul 26, 2020)

Ik admireer de looksmax om eerlijk te zijn


----------



## JizzFarmer (Jul 26, 2020)

Reading your eyelash thread led me to examine my own lashes which I realised were colourless at the ends as well

I am going to dye them now

Thank you brother ​


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jul 26, 2020)

Congrats bro from 4/10 SUBHUMAN to 7.9-8/10 Chad slayer pretty boy


----------



## Kvailys123 (Jul 26, 2020)

Good shit my man, you look like a turbochad now.


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Jul 26, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> 0.1


Did u start with 0.1 percent or 0.025 and build ur way up


----------



## Lars (Jul 26, 2020)

PjSon said:


> you ever think about hopping on finasteride?
> 
> Im also somewhat receding and about your age, mainly afraid of losing out on dimorphism.
> 
> great transfo btw


I don't know i Don know if i am balding i am now watching it and if it gets bad in 6 months to a year i will start the other things before fin


----------



## Lars (Jul 26, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Did u start with 0.1 percent or 0.025 and build ur way up


From 0.5 to 0.1 had never a purge


----------



## Lars (Jul 26, 2020)

fuccccc said:


> Great job you made insane progress with only softmaxing, should be eye-opening to normies here that you can ascend hard with a few simple things. Could you link the eyelash dye you used?


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Jul 26, 2020)

tl;dr lose weight


----------



## Pretty (Jul 26, 2020)

wasted said:


> mirin bro
> 
> also tf you wearing?
> View attachment 543541


It’s Fendy nigga it’s like £100+


----------



## Lars (Jul 26, 2020)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> tl;dr lose weight


Yes that's a really important one but the other things are also important and easy to do


----------



## Lars (Jul 26, 2020)

ageistheblackestpill said:


> Ik admireer de looksmax om eerlijk te zijn


Thanks ouwe!!


----------



## Lars (Jul 26, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> Reading your eyelash thread led me to examine my own lashes which I realised were colourless at the ends as well
> 
> I am going to dye them now
> 
> Thank you brother ​


NICE!!! )) easy looksmaxx and good brother


----------



## Bitch (Jul 26, 2020)

looxmakser49 said:


> *You're not looking hard enough*
> View attachment 543530


Insane downward growth jfl


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 26, 2020)

*What if i'm not 6'1 tho?*


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jul 26, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> Hello Chads, incels, prettyboys, and looksmaxxers
> 
> Me larsanova is going to drop my looksmax journey what changed me from subhuman to chad
> 
> ...



Looksmaxx God.||What fat % Are you now??
It feels like there is some room left there fore getting ride of that last bit of "bloath".


----------



## Cornnyy (Jul 26, 2020)

Great thread lad


----------



## Lars (Jul 26, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Looksmaxx God.||What fat % Are you now??
> It feels like there is some room left there fore getting ride of that last bit of "bloath".


Tbh i don't know my scale said i was 14% at leanest i never worked out so my abs werent good at that percentage now i am leanbulking to get some more muscles to go to 12% that's my goal this year )


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Jul 26, 2020)

You might not be a chad or a model
but you have a strong halo effect, can't say exactly why


----------



## bonsai (Jul 26, 2020)

what retin-a product do you use? some retinol shit pops up when I google for retin-a, or is it the same?


----------



## Lars (Jul 26, 2020)

bonsai said:


> what retin-a product do you use? some retinol shit pops up when I google for retin-a, or is it the same?


No retin a is better i buy it at alldaychemist.com


----------



## Lars (Jul 26, 2020)

bonsai said:


> what retin-a product do you use? some retinol shit pops up when I google for retin-a, or is it the same?


But please Read more info before using it there are alot of threads here


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Jul 26, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> No retin a is better i buy it at alldaychemist.com


did you use something in addition to retin-a? also how much time and %


----------



## Lars (Jul 26, 2020)

ItsNotADream said:


> You might not be a chad or a model
> but you have a strong halo effect, can't say exactly why


Nice that's already fine for me  but i am not even done with looksmaxxing now i am leanbulking to get some muscles and after that i Stay leanmaxxed at 12%


----------



## Lars (Jul 26, 2020)

ItsNotADream said:


> did you use something in addition to retin-a? also how much time and %


0.5 for 1 month 0.1 for 4 months


----------



## bonsai (Jul 26, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> No retin a is better i buy it at alldaychemist.com


this one?





A Ret Gel 0.1 20gm | Buy Tretinoin Retin a Gel 0.1 Online | AllDayChemist


Buy Tretinoin Retin A Gel 0.1 Online from AllDayChemist. Tretinoin comes in topical liquid, cream or gel forms. Tretinoin gel is prescribed for peeling off the affected skin areas and also for unclogging the pores.




www.alldaychemist.com


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 26, 2020)

Holy shit man. Heb je enige verandering gezien in het gedrag van mensen om je heen nu je er beter uit ziet?


----------



## Lars (Jul 26, 2020)

bonsai said:


> this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si


----------



## Lars (Jul 26, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> Holy shit man. Heb je enige verandering gezien in het gedrag van mensen om je heen nu je er beter uit ziet?


Ouwe je wil niet weten letterlijk wat je denkt is er gebeurd ik ga daar binnenkort een thread van maken


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Lars (Jul 26, 2020)

Good_Little_Goy said:


> View attachment 544294
> 
> View attachment 544297


Hahah my most subhuman photo


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Jul 26, 2020)

Very solid ascension though I am indeed mirin
i should’ve taken photos when my acne and hair was bad, crazy how far softmaxcing can ascend some



larsanova69 said:


> Hahah my most subhuman photo


its got weird energy to it idk why


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jul 26, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Fatcel = Volcel


I am telling you @higgabigga ! FAT LOSS AINT COPE BRO
Its not over king


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jul 26, 2020)

Reminded me alot of Nfkrz when he was young lmao


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Jul 26, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> View attachment 543555
> look here:
> View attachment 543556
> View attachment 543557
> here i found out i had curly hair


Did your hair get curlier as you grew it out? Mine reaches my brows and is wavy but not curly


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Jul 26, 2020)

you are a looksmaxx god i have not seen an ascension this good you went from a weird looking nerd to chad. no surgeries also it’s insane

also

_THE ONLY PERSON YOU NEED TO MOG IS YOUR PAST SELF EVERY MONTH_

lifefuel tbh thanks for this great post

just wondering how much beta carotene you are taking each day


----------



## Lars (Jul 26, 2020)

16tyo said:


> Did your hair get curlier as you grew it out? Mine reaches my brows and is wavy but not curly


Yeah little bit more it reaches my mouth now


----------



## Lars (Jul 26, 2020)

xdxdxnice1 said:


> you are a looksmaxx god i have not seen an ascension this good you went from a weird looking nerd to chad. no surgeries also it’s insane
> 
> also
> 
> ...


Aww thanks bro!!I take 25k IU a day


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Jul 26, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> Yeah little bit more it reaches my mouth now


awesome


----------



## Mongrelcel (Jul 26, 2020)

I don't mean to belittle all your effort, but you went trough/finished puberty...


----------



## gymislife (Jul 26, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> 0.1


how many times per week the 0.1 retin a? also did u start minox/dermaroll for ur hairline?


----------



## Lars (Jul 26, 2020)

gymislife said:


> how many times per week the 0.1 retin a? also did u start minox/dermaroll for ur hairline?


Everyday 0.1 and nope nothing for Hair yet i am watching now if it gets worse this year than i Will start


----------



## Lars (Jul 26, 2020)

Damn already 60 likes my most liked thread


----------



## PjSon (Jul 26, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> I don't know i Don know if i am balding i am now watching it and if it gets bad in 6 months to a year i will start the other things before fin


which other things?


----------



## JustAFewMM (Jul 26, 2020)

When you realize larsa has recessed chin and still smile mogs you into astral 😔


----------



## je3oe (Jul 26, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


>


sterk


----------



## Lars (Jul 26, 2020)

PjSon said:


> which other things?


Derma rolling And maybe minox


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jul 26, 2020)

Jfl and then there are fr foids that looksmaxxing is evil and worthless. I bet your life improved right?


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 26, 2020)

I am Indeed mirin bro


----------



## Lars (Jul 26, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Jfl and then there are fr foids that looksmaxxing is evil and worthless. I bet your life improved right?


Soooo much better


----------



## PjSon (Jul 26, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> Soooo much better


tell us man


----------



## Lars (Jul 26, 2020)

PjSon said:


> tell us man


Will make different thread


----------



## JustAFewMM (Jul 26, 2020)

je3oe said:


> sterk


Nice copium stack


----------



## Ocelot (Jul 26, 2020)

Just have good genes theory strikes again.


----------



## ultra18 (Jul 26, 2020)

Great progress bro, btw what's your ethnicity?


----------



## Lars (Jul 26, 2020)

ultra18 said:


> Great progress bro, btw what's your ethnicity?


Netherlands and South slav 25 %


----------



## Tyronecell (Jul 26, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Fatcel = Volcel
> 
> Water = Wet
> 
> Nice Curtainspill though


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Jul 26, 2020)

mogs me


----------



## Pumanator (Jul 26, 2020)

Nice transformation fellow Dutchy. You mentioned you used beta-carotene. Can you link me what you use and what dosage? Is it better then self tanner in your opinion?


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Jul 26, 2020)

This is absolut inspiration, mirin, a true looksmaxxer of the forum


----------



## Torero (Jul 26, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> reflective fendi shirt from r/fashionreps


how much cost u iv been looking its 400 euros wtf


----------



## Lars (Jul 26, 2020)

Pumanator said:


> Nice transformation fellow Dutchy. You mentioned you used beta-carotene. Can you link me what you use and what dosage? Is it better then self tanner in your opinion?


It is subtle and it always stays when taking IT and only for 8 euro at bodyandfit  so worth a shot


----------



## Lars (Jul 26, 2020)

Torero said:


> how much cost u iv been looking its 400 euros wtf


Hahha its fake


----------



## Nerfmonk (Jul 26, 2020)

More success with women?


----------



## Eezz (Jul 26, 2020)

Thanks bro


----------



## Lars (Jul 27, 2020)

Nerfmonk said:


> More success with women?


99+ matches in 2.5 hours


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Jul 27, 2020)

YOUR FCKING CHEEKBONES , I AM IN UTTER DISBELIEF AND I AM INDEED WANK.... UMM MIRIN


----------



## goat2x (Jul 27, 2020)

You lost weight and learn how to fraud 
Thats it lol


----------



## Terminator2009 (Jul 27, 2020)

Clap Clap Clap
really based bro,amazing transformation keep it up and slay some pussy


----------



## tyronelite (Jul 27, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> 99+ matches in 2.5 hours


where are you located?


----------



## Lars (Jul 27, 2020)

tyronelite said:


> where are you located?


the netherlands


----------



## poloralf (Jul 27, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> the netherlands


Height ?


----------



## Xxxpazxxx (Jul 27, 2020)

You ascended hard fucking pogs


----------



## Lars (Jul 27, 2020)

poloralf said:


> Height ?


6'1


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Jul 27, 2020)

amazing progress bro keep slaying, did the eylash tint you used make any difference? is it worth it?


----------



## Lars (Jul 27, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> amazing progress bro keep slaying, did the eylash tint you used make any difference? is it worth it?


yess the end of my lashes were white now black


----------



## Cope (Jul 28, 2020)

Good shit man, we need more threads like this. Definitely gives me inspiration to keep looksmaxxing and doing research.


----------



## hopelessphoenix (Jul 28, 2020)

What was your diet like while you were fat? If you changed it to more healthy do you think it helped with the acne at all


----------



## paranakee (Jul 28, 2020)

amazing transformation man, thanks for posting!!


----------



## paranakee (Jul 28, 2020)

btw howd you get your hair cut while growing it out?


----------



## Lars (Jul 28, 2020)

hopelessphoenix said:


> What was your diet like while you were fat? If you changed it to more healthy do you think it helped with the acne at all


Not really bad but i Just overate i ate like 8 pieces of fruit just as a snack and a shit ton of vanille yoghurt


----------



## Lars (Jul 28, 2020)

paranakee said:


> btw howd you get your hair cut while growing it out?


----------



## bonsai (Jul 28, 2020)

I don't have acne but a few pimples and it looks horrible. Do you think your skincare routine would work without Retin-A? (only cleanser, vitamin c, niacinamide, and moisturizer) Also, do you still use Retin-A when you don't have acne?


----------



## Lars (Jul 28, 2020)

bonsai said:


> I don't have acne but a few pimples and it looks horrible. Do you think your skincare routine would work without Retin-A? (only cleanser, vitamin c, niacinamide, and moisturizer) Also, do you still use Retin-A when you don't have acne?


I think it Will and still in using retin a after acne


----------



## Deleted member 7506 (Jul 28, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> View attachment 543555
> look here:
> View attachment 543556
> View attachment 543557
> here i found out i had curly hair


how the fuck u make your eyebrows so straight?


----------



## Lars (Jul 29, 2020)

Matias0209 said:


> how the fuck u make your eyebrows so straight?


Hahaha i don't know they turned out really good


----------



## ageistheblackestpill (Jul 29, 2020)

This guy looks really good but mainly looks like leanmaxx on someone that already had good bone structure and hair/brow genetics.


----------



## Lars (Jul 29, 2020)

ageistheblackestpill said:


> This guy looks really good but mainly looks like leanmaxx on someone that already had good bone structure and hair/brow genetics.


Yeah true i had a good base


----------



## ageistheblackestpill (Jul 29, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> Yeah true i had a good base


when I leanmaxxed I went from psl 2.5 to 3


----------



## Deleted member 7506 (Jul 29, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> Hahaha i don't know they turned out really good


i hope mine get like that


----------



## everythingmatters (Aug 17, 2020)

@larsanova69 great post


One question, how can I know which shampoo to use? I have naturally wavy hair.

It was always difficult for me to style it because all my life I tried to style it as if it were straight hair but I am realizing that it was wrong.

You literally don't dry your hair at all? Don't you use a towel to dry it?

Another question, how do you know that all those supplements are having an affect on you and you're not just wasting your money? I understand that beta carotene is easy to see its effects but with others?


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Aug 17, 2020)

everythingmatters said:


> @larsanova69 great post
> 
> 
> One question, how can I know which shampoo to use? I have naturally wavy hair.
> ...


I recommend Aussie miracle moist shampoo


----------



## Lars (Aug 17, 2020)

everythingmatters said:


> @larsanova69 great post
> 
> 
> One question, how can I know which shampoo to use? I have naturally wavy hair.
> ...


I use argan oil shampoo and Just let it air dry so not touching it


----------



## Lars (Aug 19, 2020)

@her @Lorsss @Kingkellz can you please pin this threat so everyone sees that i am looksmaxxing instead of saying bad things. outside this site i am getting noticed on instagram by lurkers  and people also see that looksmaxxing is worth it


----------



## xefo (Aug 19, 2020)

@her @Lorsss @Kingkellz pin boissssssssss


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Aug 19, 2020)

@her @Lorsss @Kingkellz @knajjd pin or its over


----------



## her (Aug 19, 2020)

I won't pin this thread, stop tagging me.


----------



## Lars (Aug 19, 2020)

her said:


> I won't pin this thread, stop tagging me.


 *sad lars noice*


----------



## brainded (Sep 2, 2020)

What was yours og body fat before leanmaxxing


----------



## Lars (Sep 3, 2020)

brainded said:


> What was yours og body fat before leanmaxxing


Around 25


----------



## Obey (Sep 3, 2020)

Well done bro


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Sep 3, 2020)

@larsanova69 you are norwooding son, are you going to use finasteride or just let it rip


----------



## Lars (Sep 3, 2020)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> @larsanova69 you are norwooding son, are you going to use finasteride or just let it rip


nahh man my hairline was always like that i am watching it now really strictly and if it gets worse i do everything before fin bcus too young now to start


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Sep 3, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> nahh man my hairline was always like that i am watching it now really strictly and if it gets worse i do everything before fin bcus too young now to start


how old are you king 21? i wouldnt use finasteride up until 21-25 age range tbh. everyone stops puberty at different age and bones continue to grow until mid twenties


----------



## Lars (Sep 3, 2020)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> how old are you king 21? i wouldnt use finasteride up until 21-25 age range tbh. everyone stops puberty at different age and bones continue to grow until mid twenties


18 thats why i dont touch it yet


----------



## everythingmatters (Sep 5, 2020)

@larsanova69 
bro, A fter you let your hair dry on its own, what product do you use to style it and avoid frizz?

Don't you think it takes too long to let it dry by itself? I know it is necessary because of the type of hair but in my case it takes about 30 minutes to dry. I have read that there are diffuser dryers that are ideal for curly hair.


----------



## Lars (Sep 5, 2020)

everythingmatters said:


> @larsanova69
> bro, A fter you let your hair dry on its own, what product do you use to style it and avoid frizz?
> 
> Don't you think it takes too long to let it dry by itself? I know it is necessary because of the type of hair but in my case it takes about 30 minutes to dry. I have read that there are diffuser dryers that are ideal for curly hair.


I use Andrélon curl cream for the after  in the photo i showed in the thread i only used the shampoo that's it and i never used that diffuser


----------



## Deleted member 9391 (Sep 8, 2020)

amazing post. do you put water-vitamin c-moisturizer one after another without any waiting time? also how many times per day do you recommend to wash your face with only water ?


----------



## Lars (Sep 8, 2020)

Low T faggot said:


> amazing post. do you put water-vitamin c-moisturizer one after another without any waiting time? also how many times per day do you recommend to wash your face with only water ?


I do water - brushing my teeth vitamine c wait one minute moisturizer


----------



## Lars (Sep 9, 2020)

almost 100 likes


----------



## Deleted member 8699 (Sep 9, 2020)

is your tall ramus with visible antegonial notch the result of extensive chewing? or just good genetics?


----------



## Lars (Sep 9, 2020)

niggerjew said:


> is your tall ramus with visible antegonial notch the result of extensive chewing? or just good genetics?


i almost swallow my food whole my whole life


----------



## Deleted member 8699 (Sep 9, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> i almost swallow my food whole my whole life


proper swallowers on suicide watch


----------



## systvm (Sep 12, 2020)

this is so satisfying congrats dude


----------



## Lars (Sep 12, 2020)

systvm said:


> this is so satisfying congrats dude


thanks my friend!! and welcome to the site!!


----------



## rakeeshpatel69xxx (Sep 12, 2020)

*THANK YOU FOR SHARING, UNLIKE THE FRAUDING FAGGOT @Salludon *


----------



## Loud_Jock (Sep 12, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> Hello Chads, incels, prettyboys, and looksmaxxers
> 
> Me larsanova is going to drop my looksmax journey what changed me from subhuman to chad
> 
> ...



You looks so weird.


----------



## Lars (Sep 12, 2020)

Loud_Jock said:


> You looks so weird.


 i know my friend xoxox lars:
View attachment 662973


----------



## Loud_Jock (Sep 12, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> i know my friend xoxox lars:
> View attachment 662973


Guess it was just the eyebrow video lol. You look good here. Also good job on your weightloss.


----------



## Lars (Sep 12, 2020)

Loud_Jock said:


> Guess it was just the eyebrow video lol. You look good here. Also good job on your weightloss.


thanks!! hahaha yeah that was like 4 months ago that video i am still losing weight  to get to 12%


----------



## Lars (Sep 12, 2020)

almost 100 likes


----------



## SteveRogers (Sep 12, 2020)

I look at this thread daily for inspo, doing similar shit - cutting down to 10-12% now, I know it's VERY lean, but imo that's ideal + using your advice on eyebrows and eyelashes + hair, also gonna run MT2, but also thinking beta carotene will also be helpful for the glow.


----------



## Lars (Sep 12, 2020)

SteveRogers said:


> I look at this thread daily for inspo, doing similar shit - cutting down to 10-12% now, I know it's VERY lean, but imo that's ideal + using your advice on eyebrows and eyelashes + hair, also gonna run MT2, but also thinking beta carotene will also be helpful for the glow.


WE CAN DO IT BRO!!! ) 12% is indeed very lean even more lean when having almost none muscle but for face it is worth it


----------



## SteveRogers (Sep 12, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> WE CAN DO IT BRO!!! ) 12% is indeed very lean even more lean when having almost none muscle but for face it is worth it


Yeah it is, I have a good amount of muscle atm (I'm guessing 18%bf), but gonna run RAD + Ostarine in November, but will stay in a slight deficit for body recomp (gain muscle, lose fat)
Jfl at me a couple years ago thinking that the sole benefit of getting lean was abs


----------



## Lars (Sep 12, 2020)

SteveRogers said:


> Yeah it is, I have a good amount of muscle atm (I'm guessing 18%bf), but gonna run RAD + Ostarine in November, but will stay in a slight deficit for body recomp (gain muscle, lose fat)
> Jfl at me a couple years ago thinking that the sole benefit of getting lean was abs


hahahahah yeah same we got so much brainwashed by socialmedia abs doesnt matter for me anymore just having a lean face is


----------



## thotbuster420 (Sep 12, 2020)

wow congrats holy shit


----------



## Lars (Sep 12, 2020)

thotbuster420 said:


> wow congrats holy shit


thanks brother <3 we almost there


----------



## Deleted member 1632 (Sep 12, 2020)

Larsanova you faggot you missed my gymtraining livestream on discord.There were 15 people JFL


----------



## zeroshame (Sep 12, 2020)

Damn, from PSL 3 to PSL 5.5.
Well done man, although truth be told, your base was already good and it was mostly about losing excess weight and fixing your skin.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 12, 2020)

So i should just let my hair get dry by themselfes?


----------



## yhaight (Sep 19, 2020)

@larsanova69 what type of shampoo and conditioner do you use


----------



## redhandsbluehands (Sep 23, 2020)

@larsanova69 whats you're skin type ? (oily, dry, combination) ??


----------



## Lars (Sep 23, 2020)

yhaight said:


> @larsanova69 what type of shampoo and conditioner do you use


one with argan oil ( andrelon is the brand)


----------



## Lars (Sep 23, 2020)

redhandsbluehands said:


> @larsanova69 whats you're skin type ? (oily, dry, combination) ??


was oily but now more dry bcus retin-a skin rn:


----------



## Renaissance.Chad (Sep 25, 2020)

Do you use topical vitamin C?
Do you use sunscreen or stay in the sun without protection?


----------



## Lars (Sep 25, 2020)

Renaissance.Chad said:


> Do you use topical vitamin C?
> Do you use sunscreen or stay in the sun without protection?


vitamine c oral 1 gram a day and i stopped using vitamine c serum on face only cleanser moisturizer and retin a


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Sep 25, 2020)

bumo


----------



## tincelw (Sep 25, 2020)

Starting weight?


----------



## Lars (Sep 25, 2020)

tincelw said:


> Starting weight?


90kg


----------



## tincelw (Sep 25, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> 90kg


I AM MIRIN YOU SON

I MOGGED YOU INTO OBLIVION
AND NOW I AM MOGGED INTO OBLIVION


----------



## Deleted member 3060 (Sep 25, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> vitamine c oral 1 gram a day and i stopped using vitamine c serum on face only cleanser moisturizer and retin a


Why did you stop using vit c serum?, I got the same routine as you expect for vit c part, planning on adding the ordinary vit c suspension 23% into my routine. Is it not worth it?


----------



## Lars (Sep 25, 2020)

lotox1 said:


> Why did you stop using vit c serum?, I got the same routine as you expect for vit c part, planning on adding the ordinary vit c suspension 23% into my routine. Is it not worth it?


I think it is but i almost have no hyperpigmentation anymore


----------



## Deleted member 3060 (Sep 25, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> I think it is but i almost have no hyperpigmentation anymore


Ah okay! . Also, awesome ascension bro, u look good never listen to the toxic people on this forum that say otherwise.


----------



## Lars (Sep 25, 2020)

lotox1 said:


> Ah okay! . Also, awesome ascension bro, u look good never listen to the toxic people on this forum that say otherwise.


Thanks man !! Overall everyone is super friendly to me here so no problem in that


----------



## Deleted member 3060 (Sep 25, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> Thanks man !! Overall everyone is super friendly to me here so no problem in that


Yeah but there will always be some toxic people, especially on sites like this. tbh u have been my favorite user after a year of browsing on this site lol. Well anyway, good luck with your looksmax journey bro ! .


----------



## Lars (Sep 25, 2020)

lotox1 said:


> Yeah but there will always be some toxic people, especially on sites like this. tbh u have been my favorite user after a year of browsing on this site lol. Well anyway, good luck with your looksmax journey bro ! .


awww thanks bro!!


----------



## Salience (Sep 25, 2020)

you sexy beast


----------



## everythingmatters (Sep 27, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> I use Andrélon curl cream for the after  in the photo i showed in the thread i only used the shampoo that's it and i never used that diffuser


is Andrélon curl cream a conditioner?


----------



## Lars (Sep 27, 2020)

everythingmatters said:


> is Andrélon curl cream a conditioner?


both it is a brand but tbh i use maybe shampoo once a week


----------



## everythingmatters (Sep 27, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> both it is a brand but tbh i use maybe shampoo once a week



Do you mean that it is shampoo and conditioner at the same time? Have you ever tried the no shampo method?


----------



## Lars (Sep 27, 2020)

everythingmatters said:


> Do you mean that it is shampoo and conditioner at the same time? Have you ever tried the no shampo method?


i used both products not in one right now i am indeed doing less shampoo


----------



## Soulrack (Sep 30, 2020)

can u explain what u did to ur eyelashes more in depth to me please?


----------



## Lars (Sep 30, 2020)

Soulrack said:


> can u explain what u did to ur eyelashes more in depth to me please?


applied eyelash dye on the lower lashes ( the white part with no colored turned black so it looked like i have longer lashes)


----------



## StuffedFrog (Sep 30, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> Hello Chads, incels, prettyboys, and looksmaxxers
> 
> Me larsanova is going to drop my looksmax journey what changed me from subhuman to chad
> 
> ...



You dog you did it kakarot you did it youve become a super saiyan


----------



## StuffedFrog (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## StuffedFrog (Sep 30, 2020)

You actually ascended dude do us all a favor and get the fuck out of here your to good


----------



## jackieboy21 (Sep 30, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> Hello Chads, incels, prettyboys, and looksmaxxers
> 
> Me larsanova is going to drop my looksmax journey what changed me from subhuman to chad
> 
> ...



Did you ever chewmaxx?


----------



## Lars (Sep 30, 2020)

jackieboy21 said:


> Did you ever chewmaxx?


Nope maybe i am going to do when 12% bf


----------



## Lars (Sep 30, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> Can’t believe people think this hairstyle actually looks good. It’s try hard and makes you look bloated.
> 
> Only people with very good bones look good with it.


True i always watched those YouTube video's like hairstyle 2018 but tbh my new hairstyle is better covering my forhead and temples


----------



## lasthope (Sep 30, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> True i always watched those YouTube video's like hairstyle 2018 but tbh my new hairstyle is better covering my forhead and temples
> View attachment 702685


you reccedet or what? or you get curly hair?


----------



## Lars (Sep 30, 2020)

lasthope said:


> you reccedet or what? or you get curly hair?


Nooo i mean those



i have very narrow temples compared to the rest of my face so its better to hide them


----------



## lasthope (Sep 30, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> Nooo i mean those
> View attachment 702691
> i have very narrow temples compared to the rest of my face so its better to hide them


alright
how you get curly hair tho?


----------



## JamesHowlett (Sep 30, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> Nooo i mean those
> View attachment 702691
> i have very narrow temples compared to the rest of my face so its better to hide them


I have those narrow temples too and also look better with messy fringe. Is there a reason for that?


----------



## Lars (Sep 30, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> I have those narrow temples too and also look better with messy fringe. Is there a reason for that?


Yeah i think it is Just effecting Harmony


----------



## JamesHowlett (Sep 30, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> Yeah i think it is Just effecting Harmony


True, narrow temples + wide jaw gives you a bloated look.

When I stick my hair up like you in your older pics my face looks fatter.


----------



## lasthope (Sep 30, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> Yeah i think it is Just effecting Harmony


i once again asking you how you get curly hair


----------



## Lars (Sep 30, 2020)

lasthope said:


> i once again asking you how you get curly hair


I already got Curly Hair you can get a perm


----------



## Soulrack (Sep 30, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> applied eyelash dye on the lower lashes ( the white part with no colored turned black so it looked like i have longer lashes)


mofo i mean like more in depth, photos, technique, product etc.


----------



## Lars (Oct 1, 2020)

Soulrack said:


> mofo i mean like more in depth, photos, technique, product etc.


My gf does all the work  i Will take photos if i do again


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Oct 1, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> My gf does all the work  i Will take photos if i do again


Larsa what ur exact diet

And height


----------



## Lars (Oct 1, 2020)

youngmaxxing said:


> Larsa what ur exact diet
> 
> And height


Right now different ,
Same in the thread 
But i added 2 bananas and peanutbutter sandwich


----------



## Lars (Oct 1, 2020)

youngmaxxing said:


> Larsa what ur exact diet
> 
> And height


And 6'1


----------



## Deleted member 4410 (Oct 1, 2020)

Envy of your eyebrows, ngl.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Oct 1, 2020)

I suggest fixing the lower gaylip and also training neck.


----------



## Lars (Oct 1, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> I suggest fixing the lower gaylip and also training neck.


training neck right now and nahh why spending money if i am already good looking


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Oct 1, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> training neck right now and nahh why spending money if i am already good looking


your lower gaylip is a failo. If you fix that you can mog. Also get on roid cycle.


----------



## Soulrack (Oct 1, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> My gf does all the work  i Will take photos if i do again


when is the last time u did it


----------



## Deleted member 8775 (Oct 1, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> Hello Chads, incels, prettyboys, and looksmaxxers
> 
> Me larsanova is going to drop my looksmax journey what changed me from subhuman to chad
> 
> ...



Gj ngl. I live on 3000kcal surplus and im 13bf, godly genes for bodybuilding


----------



## Lars (Oct 1, 2020)

Soulrack said:


> when is the last time u did it


3 months ago need to do it again


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 1, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> .


Mirn ramus, also thank you for the hair tip, but seriously, where do you get pure argan oil?


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Oct 1, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> *PM just cleansing with Water -vitamine C - moisturizer - sunscreen(when going outside)*
> 
> *Am Cleanser - (used niacinamide but stopped for now) - retin-a wait 30+ minutes + apply moisturizer *


You mean AM moisturizer and sunscreen and PM retin-a and moisturizer


----------



## Lars (Oct 1, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Mirn ramus, also thank you for the hair tip, but seriously, where do you get pure argan oil?


noooo shampoo with argan


----------



## Lars (Oct 1, 2020)

DrunkenSailor said:


> You mean AM moisturizer and sunscreen and PM retin-a and moisturizer


oo i always applied in the mid of the night because my sleep was fuckedup


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 1, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> noooo shampoo with argan


ohhh it's ok, but above all thank you for the hair tip, i've never grown my hair out to your length, we'll see how it turns out


----------



## Aseancell (Oct 1, 2020)

Motivation, mirin


----------



## randomuser2407 (Oct 8, 2020)

This thread is the most lifefuel I have ever seen on this site since I signed up.


----------



## Lars (Oct 8, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> This thread is the most lifefuel I have ever seen on this site since I signed up.


aww nice to hear man!! goodluck!!


----------



## randomuser2407 (Oct 8, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> aww nice to hear man!! goodluck!!


I'll add 30-40 lbs of muscle to my frame in 3 years, then, I'll cut down to 10-12% body fat, I'll also do direct neck work while I am gymmaxxing to get a thicker neck, at the same time, I'll also get my teeth whitened. And maybe later on, if it still really hurts my looks, maybe I'll get a rhinoplasty but I may not need to. 

I also plan to SEAmaxx very soon right after COVID19 if I have the money for it, I'll go to the Philippines, sign up on Filipinocupid and I'll have sex with around 70-100 girls during my trip.

I also think that my training progress in 1 year (24 lbs of muscle) will be enough to get me laid on Tinder and that if I could go into a bar or a club right now if there was no COVID19, then I would get laid quite easily and I would get approached even without being muscular.


----------



## Lars (Oct 8, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> I'll add 30-40 lbs of muscle to my frame in 3 years, then, I'll cut down to 10-12% body fat, I'll also do direct neck work while I am gymmaxxing to get a thicker neck, at the same time, I'll also get my teeth whitened. And maybe later on, if it still really hurts my looks, maybe I'll get a rhinoplasty but I may not need to.
> 
> I also plan to SEAmaxx very soon right after COVID19 if I have the money for it, I'll go to the Philippines, sign up on Filipinocupid and I'll have sex with around 70-100 girls during my trip.
> 
> I also think that my training progress in 1 year (24 lbs of muscle) will be enough to get me laid on Tinder and that if I could go into a bar or a club right now if there was no COVID19, then I would get laid quite easily and I would get approached even without being muscular.


good luck!


----------



## GetShrekt (Oct 9, 2020)

0


----------



## Lars (Oct 9, 2020)

GetShrekt said:


> 0


your post to rep ratio is indeed 0.


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Oct 9, 2020)

wasted said:


> makes him look chadullah tbh


caged out loud my dad asked the fuck is going on,he almost found out about my psl autism.chadullah?damn bro much better arab chad name than chaddam.


----------



## wasted (Oct 9, 2020)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> caged out loud my dad asked the fuck is going on,he almost found out about my psl autism.chadullah?damn bro much better arab chad name than chaddam.


incel wiki lol


----------



## GetShrekt (Oct 9, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> your post to rep ratio is indeed 0.


Cope


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Oct 9, 2020)

wasted said:


> lol i got it from incel wiki


man that was honestly so funny,espacially cause im a sandnigga so it sounded so cliché and accurate,thx for making me cage.it was initially a shitty day jfl


----------



## wasted (Oct 9, 2020)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> man that was honestly so funny,espacially cause im a sandnigga so it sounded so cliché and accurate,thx for making me cage.it was initially a shitty day jfl


thought it was a bad joke tbh but glad i made you laugh


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Oct 9, 2020)

wasted said:


> thought it was a bad joke tbh but glad i made you laugh


nah that joke was the best so far,probably cause im sand but still.he indeed looked like a chadullah with the beard


----------



## everythingmatters (Oct 14, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> View attachment 544224



this product contains Bimatoprost aka latisse, have you read the side effects of latisse? what do you think about it? Would you still recommend it?


----------



## Lars (Oct 14, 2020)

everythingmatters said:


> this product contains Bimatoprost aka latisse, have you read the side effects of latisse? what do you think about it? Would you still recommend it?


Oh really i only use it at lower lashes so no holding there and only once every 2 months so wint do that much tbh


----------



## Lars (Oct 14, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> Oh really i only use it at lower lashes so no hooding there and only once every 2 months so wont do that much tbh


----------



## OverForMe (Oct 14, 2020)

Daily reminder you just gone trough puberty and leanmaxxx


----------



## everythingmatters (Oct 14, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> Oh really i only use it at lower lashes so no holding there and only once every 2 months so wint do that much tbh



which are the following objectives? I think that your mouth has a slightly uncomfortable shape, have you thought about maxillofacial surgeries? I think this could take you to the next level


----------



## OverForMe (Oct 14, 2020)

Never take looksmaxing journeys from teens seriously
Only after 20 its real looksmaxing


----------



## Lars (Oct 14, 2020)

everythingmatters said:


> which are the following objectives? I think that your mouth has a slightly uncomfortable shape, have you thought about maxillofacial surgeries? I think this could take you to the next level


Nahh


----------



## everythingmatters (Oct 19, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> 1500kcal





larsanova69 said:


> i lost 20KG in 1 one year



So you ate 1500 kcal for a year to lose approx 1.7 kg per month?


----------



## ToursOverBoyo2020 (Oct 19, 2020)

mirin ascension went from looking like a gay lesbian to a jb slayer.


----------



## Lars (Oct 19, 2020)

everythingmatters said:


> So you ate 1500 kcal for a year to lose approx 1.7 kg per month?


I never ate that Everyday buy like 4/5 Times a week


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Oct 19, 2020)

You got lucky that you had good bone structure under that fat and genes were you lose fat fist from your face.. My body percent is 20% and my face still looks bloated despite of having good forward growth and ramus length.


----------



## alriodai (Nov 14, 2020)

Hey I got the same eyebrows as you had before your looksmaxx, is it possible that you do a video on how you make them straight and tweeze it etc etc cause I don't wanna fuck my eyebrows up, if possible of course


----------



## Deleted member 10330 (Nov 14, 2020)

@Octavius Read thread for mind blowage


----------



## Lars (Nov 14, 2020)

alriodai said:


> Hey I got the same eyebrows as you had before your looksmaxx, is it possible that you do a video on how you make them straight and tweeze it etc etc cause I don't wanna fuck my eyebrows up, if possible of course


I Will do when i am doing it again


----------



## Lars (Dec 7, 2020)

@machinemoggingchad


----------



## machinemoggingchad (Dec 7, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> @machinemoggingchad


Damn bro you're from the netherlands?


----------



## Lars (Dec 7, 2020)

machinemoggingchad said:


> Damn bro you're from the netherlands?


yesss


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Dec 7, 2020)

Whats your bodyfat before and after ?


----------



## Lars (Dec 7, 2020)

Maesthetic said:


> Whats your bodyfat before and after ?


25~ 15~


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Dec 7, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> 25~ 15~


You tried to go to 8 % to see your maximum potential


----------



## Lars (Dec 7, 2020)

Maesthetic said:


> You tried to go to 8 % to see your maximum potential


Yes but too less of muscles so i am bulking till march and after that leaning down


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Dec 10, 2020)

Im going to do a yubo experiment on you


----------



## Lars (Dec 10, 2020)

bpdandectasy said:


> Im going to do a yubo experiment on you


I wish i was unbanned from yubo that place was fun to fuck around with the boys


----------



## dogshitonsidewalk (Dec 10, 2020)

You are 51kg now?


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Dec 10, 2020)

im using latisse for about 2 weeks and my lashes are already growing, im planning on dying it after 3 months, any tips?


----------



## Deleted member 10709 (Dec 10, 2020)

Motivation for me tbh. Gonna start leanmaxxing on Monday.


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Dec 10, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> reflective fendi shirt from r/fashionreps


Legit fashionmaxx


----------



## Wakeup (Dec 10, 2020)

Thanks for posting this, I see we are on a very very similar looksmax journey.


----------



## Wakeup (Dec 10, 2020)

Iswhatitis19 said:


> Motivation for me tbh. Gonna start leanmaxxing on Monday.


consider keto, i lost 55lbs in 3.5 months


----------



## Lars (Dec 11, 2020)

dogshitonsidewalk said:


> You are 51kg now?


No like 74 rn because i am bulking till march


----------



## Deleted member 10516 (Dec 11, 2020)

Nigga you’re a goat


----------



## Lars (Dec 11, 2020)

ColdLightskin said:


> Nigga you’re a goat


Thanks g


----------



## chance (Dec 11, 2020)

very beautiful young lad


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Dec 11, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> No like 74 rn because i am bulking till march


Lol you weigh the same as me and look at my body jfl how tf is this possible and im like 177cm


----------



## Lars (Dec 11, 2020)

JawGuyFatFaceGuy said:


> Lol you weigh the same as me and look at my body jfl how tf is this possible and im like 177cm


Share body


----------



## aleksandr (Dec 11, 2020)

epic transformation. what did you notice the most about how people treat you now vs then?
and how the ladies treat you?


----------



## alriodai (Dec 11, 2020)

aleksandr said:


> epic transformation. what did you notice the most about how people treat you now vs then?
> and how the ladies treat you?


he already had a gf jfl, luckiset GF ever, she scouted him way before his looksmaxxing cause foids see potential


----------



## Lars (Dec 11, 2020)

aleksandr said:


> epic transformation. what did you notice the most about how people treat you now vs then?
> and how the ladies treat you?


Legit everything you can think of is true going from ugly to good looking to girls


----------



## Deleted member 8616 (Dec 21, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> *What if i'm not 6'1 tho?*


well he's dutch though so his height is average there, like being 5'9.5 in the US
height halo in most other countries though


----------



## Deleted member 7785 (Dec 21, 2020)

just lose weight and softmax


----------



## Lars (Dec 21, 2020)

youngjahu said:


> just lose weight and softmax


what everyone here should do first


----------



## Yusu (Dec 27, 2020)

bro insane changes
you also act mentally stable and NT, gj


----------



## Lars (Dec 27, 2020)

Yusu said:


> bro insane changes
> you also act mentally stable and NT, gj


thanks man!!


----------



## Yusu (Dec 27, 2020)

did retin a improvent folds if you had them? like nasalobial folds


----------



## Yusu (Dec 27, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> thanks man!!


the best thing is you look even happie before where you were fat lol thats nice


----------



## Lars (Dec 27, 2020)

Yusu said:


> did retin a improvent folds if you had them? like nasalobial folds


hmm not sure tbh 


Yusu said:


> the best thing is you look even happie before where you were fat lol thats nice


yess


----------



## Lolcel (Dec 27, 2020)

Very nice brother , leanmaxxing and curtainmaxxing raised you alot 
I'd say do some neck training too , it will halo you even more


----------



## DatNibba11 (Dec 27, 2020)

Fuck me this is honestly impressive


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Jan 29, 2021)

This is one of my favorite ascension threads tbh.


----------



## Lars (Jan 29, 2021)

Dope said:


> This is one of my favorite ascension threads tbh.


This year i am done my Friend


----------



## Lars (Jan 29, 2021)

Dope said:


> This is one of my favorite ascension threads tbh.


will post larsanova 2.0 megathread + with how my life changes based on looks


----------



## Deleted member 11295 (Jan 30, 2021)

u already had a gf and now you are giga chad.im envious but I don't want to be .gl with life man!


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jan 30, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Hello Chads, incels, prettyboys, and looksmaxxers
> 
> Me larsanova is going to drop my looksmax journey what changed me from subhuman to chad
> 
> ...



How do i get your eyebrows and eyelashes ?


----------



## Lars (Jan 30, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> How do i get your eyebrows and eyelashes ?


Already had those only dyed lashes


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jan 30, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Already had those only dyed lashes


Does it work if you eyelashes are already dark ?
I want to dye them pitch black


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 15, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Hello Chads, incels, prettyboys, and looksmaxxers
> 
> Me larsanova is going to drop my looksmax journey what changed me from subhuman to chad
> 
> ...



we will reach sub 12 together brother


----------



## Lars (Feb 20, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Does it work if you eyelashes are already dark ?
> I want to dye them pitch black


yeah you can try


----------



## Deleted member 11295 (Feb 24, 2021)

easy life mode


----------



## ovosoundszn (Feb 24, 2021)

MEGAvirgin said:


> easy life mode


he still looks werid. Low lip and chin failo. imo


----------



## jellyfish101 (Feb 24, 2021)

Chad


----------



## Deleted member 5799 (Feb 24, 2021)

From what i see you had a good base to begin with, but hidden because all of the fat.

I mean the majority of improvement here was just dieting, the rest is just stuff to fill the thread.


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Feb 24, 2021)

Lars do you Bodymax or have you achievement your current look by just starving to death.. aka lean maxing?


----------



## Lars (Feb 24, 2021)

Beetleking88 said:


> Lars do you Bodymax or have you achievement your current look by just starving to death.. aka lean maxing?


I am right now leanmaxxing and lifting to try to avoid losing that much muscle after that maingain


----------



## Lars (Feb 24, 2021)

ovosoundszn said:


> he still looks werid. Low lip and chin failo. imo








Blackpilled again


----------



## Lars (Feb 24, 2021)

spain said:


> From what i see you had a good base to begin with, but hidden because all of the fat.
> 
> I mean the majority of improvement here was just dieting, the rest is just stuff to fill the thread.


True and acne was a big look killer , leanmaxxing is the most important looksnax


----------



## Deleted member 11295 (Mar 7, 2021)

painfully mogged


----------



## King Kali (Apr 7, 2021)

@larsanova69 2.0 thread soon?


----------



## datboijj (Apr 7, 2021)

these big threads are not a good idea just do monthly threads


----------



## Lars (Apr 7, 2021)

datboijj said:


> these big threads are not a good idea just do monthly threads


too much work


----------



## Lars (Apr 7, 2021)

King Kali said:


> @larsanova69 2.0 thread soon?


hmmm i am now bulking again for muscles and ofc also neck ) so it will take some time


----------



## Philtrumcel (Apr 7, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Hello Chads, incels, prettyboys, and looksmaxxers
> 
> Me larsanova is going to drop my looksmax journey what changed me from subhuman to chad
> 
> ...



Looks insane But remembere everyone doesn’t have your skull shape to look as moggers as you tbh


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 7, 2021)

You could have become a model. But you posted your pictures on this forum, so this dream is over.


----------



## Philtrumcel (Apr 7, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> You could have become a model. But you posted your pictures on this forum, so this dream is over.


Wait you can’t become a model of you post here
Highly doubt it


----------



## Lars (Apr 7, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> You could have become a model. But you posted your pictures on this forum, so this dream is over.


Nahh fuck that i still used this site for bettering my looks so i will get away with that and never said anything bad


----------



## Philtrumcel (Apr 7, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> hmmm i am now bulking again for muscles and ofc also neck ) so it will take some time


I haven’t read But did you mention How you got your teeth like That also have you always had That nice of a palate

Seems to be a Good width


----------



## Lars (Apr 7, 2021)

Philtrumcel said:


> Wait you can’t become a model of you post here
> Highly doubt it


Yeah i am acting normal here so np


Philtrumcel said:


> I haven’t read But did you mention How you got your teeth like That also have you always had That nice of a palate
> 
> Seems to be a Good width


Only braces and whitening


----------



## Philtrumcel (Apr 7, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Nahh fuck that i still used this site for bettering my looks so i will get away with that and never said anything bad


What is your phenotype larsanova
You always seem humble and I really like your mix of feautures 

You must have huge appeal to women tbh ngl


----------



## Philtrumcel (Apr 7, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Yeah i am acting normal here so np
> 
> Only braces and whitening


Based I have braces now 
Need to whites them though

What whitenikg kit did you use 

my palate and lower third is a bit narrow wish I had a wider like you 

looks so aesthethic


----------



## Lars (Apr 7, 2021)

Philtrumcel said:


> Based I have braces now
> Need to whites them though
> 
> What whitenikg kit did you use
> ...


Will answer in 2 hours


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Apr 7, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Will answer in 2 hours


Based chad to busy slaying.


----------



## Lars (Apr 7, 2021)

Philtrumcel said:


> Based I have braces now
> Need to whites them though
> 
> What whitenikg kit did you use
> ...


I did at a place for 200 euro and took 2 hours thats it i think peroxide


----------



## randomuser2407 (Apr 9, 2021)

What most people don't realize about this transformation is that he already had good genetics to begin with.

Pefect eye area with a big PFL (palpebral fissure length) and a small PFH (palpebral fissure height)
Thick eyebrows
Wide palate which allows him to look good when smiling with teeth
Top tier jaw
Amazing harmony
Curly hair

@larsanova69 you're giving people false hope. Most people, even if they were to do all the things you did, it wouldn't make as big of a difference. You already had the potential to be a Chad, most people don't.

Let's use me as an example to show what I'm talking about.

I have:

A very small PFL and a very big PFH, so my eyes are small, round and narrow.
Permanent dark circles under my eyes (my eye sockets lack eye support)
A very narrow palate so when I smile, it looks very ugly even though my teeth are pefectly aligned
An above average jaw but with a bad gonial angle
Terrible harmony which makes me look weird in most of my pictures and average in looks
Straight thick hair which makes it impossible to style into spikes and looks bad if it is too long

So, in my case, although I can still improve by getting muscular, I'll never have the face of a Chad no matter how much I looksmax, even if I were to go through plastic surgeries, I wouldn't look much better than I do now. This is because my entire family is either average or below average in looks (even when looking at old pictures of my grandparents), so because of this, it was impossible for me to have good genetics for looks.

It is not a coincidence that some people are better looking than others, for men, it's mostly about genetics, so if your parents carried good genes, there was a possibility for you to be good looking, in my case though, what I got is the best that my parents could have given me since my father is only 5 foot 9 and none of my parents look above average in looks. In fact, my mom's good facial features saved me from my dad's bad facial features, he has big round eyes like blackops2cel while my mom has tiny eyes so I inherited my mom's tiny eyes.


----------



## Lars (Apr 9, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> What most people don't realize about this transformation is that he already had good genetics to begin with.
> 
> Pefect eye area with a big PFL (palpebral fissure length) and a small PFH (palpebral fissure height)
> Thick eyebrows
> ...


Yeah i indeed had a good base but still an improvement is an improvement for everyone


----------



## FatBunnyBaby (Apr 9, 2021)

how important are veggies and fruist in your diet? im starting a 1500 cal diet next monday btw


----------



## Lars (Apr 9, 2021)

FatBunnyBaby said:


> how important are veggies and fruist in your diet? im starting a 1500 cal diet next monday btw


alot of fruits anf veggies contain good vitamines and other sources overall but i would eat more veggies to keep you satisfied and dose vitamine c to make sure


----------



## FatBunnyBaby (Apr 9, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> alot of fruits anf veggies contain good vitamines and other sources overall but i would eat more veggies to keep you satisfied and dose vitamine c to make sure


its impressive how your face changed because you wasn't like a big fat guy as i see in your photos of the summer 2019 more like a skinny fat type of dude. 

And some people will think, damn im not that fat but my face is fat af it has to be genetics, and in your case it wasnt and people dont want to push a bit harder to lose more weight and find out. 

im trying to read all of your replies, but its a long thread lol, did you do any type of workout? and any extra recomendations are welcome, i tend to binge eat every fk weekend.

congrats man, i least i found some motivation right here.


----------



## Lars (Apr 9, 2021)

FatBunnyBaby said:


> its impressive how your face changed because you wasn't like a big fat guy as i see in your photos of the summer 2019 more like a skinny fat type of dude.
> 
> And some people will think, damn im not that fat but my face is fat af it has to be genetics, and in your case it wasnt and people dont want to push a bit harder to lose more weight and find out.
> 
> ...


yeah i never found myself that fat when i was at that time but now when i look back i think otherwise ;p i do Push pull leggs 2 times a week and rest on sunday


----------



## randomuser2407 (Apr 24, 2021)

@larsanova69 

I think I just realized something, when you started, you were skinny fat, so you focused on cutting and got leaner, that is where most of the difference in your face comes from, you lost a lot of face fat, which means that leanmaxxing really is legit even if you're not fat when you start. In my case, I am probably between 15 and 20% body fat. Maybe if I were to cut I would look much better than I do now because I do have some fat around the face.

The one thing that has stopped me from leanmaxxing is mostly that I worry that if I do it, I won't be able to recover in the gym and won't make any progress, and since gaining muscle is more important for me, I'm focusing mainly on that.

In your case, did your progress in the gym slow down while you were cutting or were you just not trying to gain muscle at all? I am not entirely sure how it works because some youtubers claim that you can't build muscle while remaining lean while others claim that you can.


----------



## Lars (Apr 24, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> @larsanova69
> 
> I think I just realized something, when you started, you were skinny fat, so you focused on cutting and got leaner, that is where most of the difference in your face comes from, you lost a lot of face fat, which means that leanmaxxing really is legit even if you're not fat when you start. In my case, I am probably between 15 and 20% body fat. Maybe if I were to cut I would look much better than I do now because I do have some fat around the face.
> 
> ...


in this megathread i foccused on losing fat so didnt care about muscle now i also care about muscle while leanbulking


----------



## randomuser2407 (Apr 25, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> in this megathread i foccused on losing fat so didnt care about muscle now i also care about muscle while leanbulking


I found out through Omarisuf and AlphaDestiny's videos on the subject of recomping that it is possible to gain muscle and lose fat at the same time if you're not yet an intermediate lifter, you can only become an intermediate lifter after around 1 year of consistent strength training with progressive overload. Since I am still at the beginner level, I can definitely do it so instead of gaining 1 lb per week, I'll aim to lose 1 lb of fat per week and at the same time, I'll gain 0.5 lbs of muscle per week.

I did the math and in 2-3 months, I'll be down to 10% body fat and more muscular than I have ever been and the low body fat will make the muscles more visible and by that time, I'll definitely have six pack abs and a chiseled jaw. Then, we'll be able to see if it makes a good difference.

And to prevent losing gains from this, I'll increase my calories by 10% once I find that my lifts start to become stuck at a specific weight, and I'll keep using that amount until I become stuck again, then I'll increase by 10% again. This is the best way to minimize fat gain and stay as lean as possible all year long without ruining your progress in the gym.

Cutting and bulking (in phases) isn't worth it if you're a beginner, especially if you're a natural lifter, unless your BMI is too low, and of course, once you reach the intermediate level, the BMI doesn't really apply anymore.

I'll be at the intermediate level when I'll have reached those numbers:


Skullcrusher: 90 lb for 10 reps
Barbell Curl: 90 lb for 10 reps
Overhead Press: 120 lb for 10 reps
Bent-Over Row: 160 lb for 10 reps
Close-Grip Bench: 175 lb for 10 reps
Squat: 240 lb for 10 reps
Deadlift: 280 lb for 10 reps


Right now, these are my numbers:


Skullcrusher: 30 lbs for 10 reps
Barbell Curl: 60 lbs for 10 reps
Overhead Press: 67.5 lbs for 10 reps
Bent-Over Row: 120 lbs for 10 reps
Close-Grip Bench: 90 lbs for 10 reps
Squat: 120 lbs for 10 reps
Deadlift: 160 lbs for 10 reps


Every month, I am able to add around 5-10 lbs to my skullcrushers and curls, 15-20 lbs to my overhead press, 20-25 lbs to my bent over row, 20-25 lbs to my bench press, 35-40 lbs to my squat and 35-40 lbs to my deadlift.

The speed of my progress will slow down once I reach the intermediate level, it will most likely be cut in half, and by then I'll focus on reaching the advanced level with those numbers:


Skullcrusher: 135 lb for 10 reps
Barbell Curl: 135 lb for 10 reps
Overhead Press: 160 lb for 10 reps
Bent-Over Row: 210 lb for 10 reps
Close-Grip Bench: 225 lb for 10 reps
Squat: 315 lb for 10 reps
Deadlift: 365 lb for 10 reps


I'll reach intermediate in 6-12 months, and I'll reach advanced in 2-3 years from now. The main reason why I couldn't do it before is because I thought that if I trained when I am tired, I would not get good results, but what I didn't realize is that I get amazing workouts even when I am tired, so now I just maintain the same schedule no matter what is going on in my life and I try to get the best nutrition and sleep while maintaining perfect consistency and since I train in my home gym, it will never be out of my control to stay consistent.


----------



## Lars (Apr 25, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> I found out through Omarisuf and AlphaDestiny's videos on the subject of recomping that it is possible to gain muscle and lose fat at the same time if you're not yet an intermediate lifter, you can only become an intermediate lifter after around 1 year of consistent strength training with progressive overload. Since I am still at the beginner level, I can definitely do it so instead of gaining 1 lb per week, I'll aim to lose 1 lb of fat per week and at the same time, I'll gain 0.5 lbs of muscle per week.
> 
> I did the math and in 2-3 months, I'll be down to 10% body fat and more muscular than I have ever been and the low body fat will make the muscles more visible and by that time, I'll definitely have six pack abs and a chiseled jaw. Then, we'll be able to see if it makes a good difference.
> 
> ...


good luck man


----------



## Deleted member 11057 (May 14, 2021)

Larsanova's old photos too funny


----------



## coolguy1 (May 14, 2021)

fully fendi


----------



## Lars (May 14, 2021)

chsnnx11 said:


> Larsanova's old photos too funny


hahahah i have way more 


coolguy1 said:


> fully fendi


boze ogen pull up fully fendi


----------



## FatBunnyBaby (May 16, 2021)

did you worked out during your weight loss phase? and if yes, what did you do?


----------



## Lars (May 16, 2021)

FatBunnyBaby said:


> did you worked out during your weight loss phase? and if yes, what did you do?


tbh i almost never did and ended up skinny asfuck almost 1 year later i am the same weight but more muscles and now leanbulking till new year trying to gain 1 kg a month


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (May 24, 2021)

good job bhai


----------



## Lars (May 24, 2021)

littlesecret said:


> good job bhai


Thanks bhai


----------



## oldcelloser (Jun 13, 2021)

Much love to you, Amnesia , and all other forum Gods, who have had transformations posted here
But ultimately all this proves to me is its kinda of a subtle brag from HTN or CHad lites.
All of these users had a very good base to begin with, and the majority of changes were jaw, chin, etc from LOSING FOOKIN WEIGHT
NO shitty jaw transformations, no small fish mouths like me, no shit noses, eye areas, etc.
Im no saying its not possible to transform a lot, but still ive never seen a trully bad base in these transformations.


----------



## Lars (Jun 13, 2021)

oldcelloser said:


> Much love to you, Amnesia , and all other forum Gods, who have had transformations posted here
> But ultimately all this proves to me is its kinda of a subtle brag from HTN or CHad lites.
> All of these users had a very good base to begin with, and the majority of changes were jaw, chin, etc from LOSING FOOKIN WEIGHT
> NO shitty jaw transformations, no small fish mouths like me, no shit noses, eye areas, etc.
> Im no saying its not possible to transform a lot, but still ive never seen a trully bad base in these transformations.


true thats maybe one of the hardest pills to swallow


----------



## Lars (Jun 18, 2021)

my goodbye thread❤️❤️❤️ https://looksmax.org/threads/soon-i...er-and-delete-my-account.363611/#post-6025337


----------



## AlexAP (Jun 18, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> my goodbye thread❤️❤️❤️ https://looksmax.org/threads/soon-i...er-and-delete-my-account.363611/#post-6025337


Legendary user.


----------



## FatBunnyBaby (Jul 3, 2021)

bro why did u move to keto? i'm interested


----------



## Deleted member 14344 (Jul 5, 2021)

did u mew?


----------



## Lars (Jul 5, 2021)

jawlinemaxxing said:


> did u mew


Ys


----------



## Deleted member 11057 (Aug 23, 2021)

@larsanova69 did you do Thinning Shears for your hair ?


----------



## Linoob (Aug 23, 2021)

softmaxes: 10%

puberty: 90%


----------



## Lars (Aug 23, 2021)

Linoob said:


> softmaxes: 10%
> 
> puberty: 90%


Did i change alot facially? More mature


----------



## GRIID (Aug 23, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Hello Chads, incels, prettyboys, and looksmaxxers
> 
> Me larsanova is going to drop my looksmax journey what changed me from subhuman to chad
> 
> ...



where did you buy the brown jacket from?


----------



## Lars (Aug 23, 2021)

GRIID said:


> where did you buy the brown jacket from?


zara!


----------



## GRIID (Aug 23, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> zara!


do you remember the exact name of the jacket, can't find it on the app.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Aug 27, 2021)

Legendary thread that I keep coming back to.

should be BotB


----------



## Lars (Aug 27, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> Legendary thread that I keep coming back to.
> 
> should be BotB


Aah thanks bro


----------



## yorak_hunt (Oct 7, 2021)

Mirin your transformation bruh.

You notice people treating you differently or nah? Do you feel more confident and outgoing?


----------



## Lars (Oct 7, 2021)

yorak_hunt said:


> Mirin your transformation bruh.
> 
> You notice people treating you differently or nah? Do you feel more confident and outgoing?


yes yes and yes )) acne made me not feeling me bad in my skin i also have acne rn and it legit lowers my confidence but i am now fixing it with a proper diet and simple cleanser and moisturizer in the night


----------



## yorak_hunt (Oct 7, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> yes yes and yes )) acne made me not feeling me bad in my skin i also have acne rn and it legit lowers my confidence but i am now fixing it with a proper diet and simple cleanser and moisturizer in the night


Hope it clears out bro






When I first joined this site I downloaded some pics to look back on for motivation and one of them was your old profile


----------



## Lars (Oct 7, 2021)

yorak_hunt said:


> Hope it clears out bro
> 
> View attachment 1355370
> 
> When I first joined this site I downloaded some pics to look back on for motivation and one of them was your old profile


aaaww )) which one do you like more the old one or new one?


----------



## yorak_hunt (Oct 8, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> aaaww )) which one do you like more the old one or new one?


I like the new one more, it shows the changes to your hair. Old one is nostalgic tho lol


----------



## CurlyHairBarret (Oct 8, 2021)

You are an inspiration, thank you.
Could you make threads talking about how differently people treat and behave around you now.
Dont forget to tag me.


larsanova69 said:


> Hello Chads, incels, prettyboys, and looksmaxxers
> 
> Me larsanova is going to drop my looksmax journey what changed me from subhuman to chad
> 
> ...


----------



## Lars (Oct 8, 2021)

CurlyHairBarret said:


> You are an inspiration, thank you.
> Could you make threads talking about how differently people treat and behave around you now.
> Dont forget to tag me.


Yeah i will )


----------



## Deleted member 15577 (Mar 17, 2022)

This Chad did his looksmaxxing and dipped. 

Mirin you Lars, good luck slaying.


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Mar 17, 2022)

I'm pretty sure he was larping his height


----------



## oldcelloser (Mar 18, 2022)

after i told him he is really severely recessed, he should stop faceapping and photoshopping his pics
and has very bad acne still , he suddenly dipped 
but despite all this, he was still a likeable kiddo and should come back imo


----------



## Lars (Jul 5, 2022)

oldcelloser said:


> after i told him he is really severely recessed, he should stop faceapping and photoshopping his pics
> and has very bad acne still , he suddenly dipped
> but despite all this, he was still a likeable kiddo and should come back imo


yo, 
yeah i finally got over my bdd and look even better than the faceapped photos so i dont care anymore  and dont even care anymore


----------



## Deleted member 20421 (Jul 5, 2022)

oldcelloser said:


> after i told him he is really severely recessed, he should stop faceapping and photoshopping his pics
> and has very bad acne still , he suddenly dipped
> but despite all this, he was still a likeable kiddo and should come back imo


Hes not severely recessed his side profile is literally perfectly fine apart from the chin


----------



## Gluteus (Jul 5, 2022)

Wow, your facial fat distribution is some of the worst I've ever seen in the before pictures. Great transformation


----------



## Lars (Jul 24, 2022)

Gluteus said:


> Wow, your facial fat distribution is some of the worst I've ever seen in the before pictures. Great transformation


was thyroid related


----------



## Hiraeth (Jul 24, 2022)

Lars said:


> Hello Chads, incels, prettyboys, and looksmaxxers
> 
> Me larsanova is going to drop my looksmax journey what changed me from subhuman to chad
> 
> ...



Whos the girl with you when you were fat smiling. 4th pic 1 year ago


----------



## Lars (Jul 24, 2022)

btw all photos where faceapped of me in this thread


----------



## Lars (Jul 24, 2022)

i still was insecure there


----------



## Lars (Jul 24, 2022)

Hiraeth said:


> Whos the girl with you when you were fat smiling. 4th pic 1 year ago


can you send screenshot


----------



## Hiraeth (Jul 24, 2022)

Lars said:


> can you send screenshot


----------



## Lars (Jul 24, 2022)

Hiraeth said:


> View attachment 1793730


friend of me


----------



## krisal (Oct 6, 2022)

Good smile adds 1psl irl


----------



## cutie (Dec 3, 2022)

Lars said:


> btw all photos where faceapped of me in this thread


Damn read this whole thread for lifefuel and ended with this


----------

